# Source for tolex in Canada?



## screamingdaisy

Anyone know of a source for good tolex in Canada?

Some metal cab corners would be nice too.


----------



## J S Moore

Here's a good start.


http://www.steamcomusic.com/


----------



## Hamstrung

screamingdaisy said:


> Anyone know of a source for good tolex in Canada?
> 
> Some metal cab corners would be nice too.


 
I've had good service from these guys. http://www.loudspeakers.ca/


----------



## jbealsmusic

Bad news... Steamco is closing up shop. I only placed one order with them, but had plans for more since I just started a side business building cabs. Sad to see them go!

Does anyone in Canada supply tolex? Loudspeakers.ca leads to qcomponents, but neither has any mention of tolex. I've been to Fabricland, Rockland Textiles, and other local fabric places but haven't found anything suitable.

*EDIT 2016:  Since this post we have grown into Canada's largest, fastest growing, and most diverse parts supplier! Dozens of varieties of tolex and tweed available. Visit our website for details:
Canada's #1 Source For Parts - Next Gen Guitars


----------



## copperhead

Too bad about Steamco ,I have one of there 212 cab it's awesome
I wish Mcbride had Tolex as well as there roll on Duratex 
but you can try http://saxon-cabs.ca/ for tolex


----------



## JCM50

Marshall now sells tolex. You can get it from your local dealer or from the distributor.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Not very many places to get tolex in Canada. I'm considering keeping some tolex in bulk stock to sell through the online store (when it launches).

*EDIT 2016:  Since this post we have grown into Canada's largest, fastest growing, and most diverse parts supplier! Dozens of varieties of tolex and tweed available. Visit our website for details:
Canada's #1 Source For Parts - Next Gen Guitars


----------



## bzrkrage

So, where's the best to buy hardware?(corners,handles, jack plate & such)
Tubesandmore wanted UPS shipping & I'm not doing the double duty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Lincoln

bzrkrage said:


> So, where's the best to buy hardware?(corners,handles, jack plate & such)
> Tubesandmore wanted UPS shipping & I'm not doing the double duty!


I use Tubes & More (Antique Electronics supply) quite a bit and they always ship USPS to me. Are you buying something really large or heavy? Orders come quick, a week to 10 days max. 

This place has some good stuff too with free shipping in Canada http://stores.ebay.ca/stmmusicgear?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
No tolex but they have grill cloth and amp corners & stuff


----------



## bzrkrage

Lincoln said:


> I use Tubes & More (Antique Electronics supply) quite a bit and they always ship USPS to me.


No, not big or heavy some corners,feet & handles. A $65 order with $35+ shipping USPS? Is that normal?


----------



## Lincoln

bzrkrage said:


> No, not big or heavy some corners,feet & handles. A $65 order with $35+ shipping USPS? Is that normal?


I have a feeling that's pretty standard. The order I just got was $125 - 31 small items in a box about 6"x6"x6" and it was $36.26 shipping. If it's more that will fit in an envelope, it's almost always a set price. 

After looking forever I found the "sticker" I wanted for the rear panel of a Vibrochamp at Mojo. Their minimum shipping to Canada cost seems to be $75.00. I didn't get my sticker 

I just did a $68 order from these guys and shipping was only $18.00 http://www.ebay.ca/usr/newoldsound


----------



## jbealsmusic

I'll ask again, since we're on a second page... We'll be launching our website by the end of the summer and we're considering selling tolex, grill cloth, and cab hardware; along with offering our custom cab building service. However, we'll only put in the investment to keep hardware in stock if there is a legitimate interest. Base prices would be comparable to the common US suppliers but shipping would be much cheaper because we're in Canada.

Are you all happy with ordering your stuff from the states or would you like another Canadian distributor?


----------



## epis

jbealsmusic said:


> would you like another Canadian distributor?


It would be great ! I hate S&H charges from US distributors.


----------



## pattste

I'm not sure if they sell tolex but this company south of Montreal is specialized in custom amp/cab tolex jobs.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amplificateu...rement-de-cabinet-tete-dampli-tolex/473342668

They are Manson Design Co. on Facebook, if the ad isn't up when you read this.

(I have no affiliation to the company)


----------



## Lincoln

jbealsmusic said:


> Are you all happy with ordering your stuff from the states or would you like another Canadian distributor?


I always shop Canadian first. Tolex, grill cloth, corners, glides, chassis straps, handles, speakers, etc. If I can get those things here in Canada, I will. Specially larger items like speakers & tolex that cost extra to ship from the US.


----------



## scotth

jbealsmusic said:


> Try http://qcomponents.ca/home.php
> They have some cab hardware (feet, corners, handles, etc). More expensive than ordering from the US, but way better shipping fees because they are a Canadian company (Waterloo, ON).
> 
> I'll ask again, since we're on a second page... We'll be launching our website by the end of the summer and we're considering selling tolex, grill cloth, and cab hardware; along with offering our custom cab building service. However, we'll only put in the investment to keep hardware in stock if there is a legitimate interest. Base prices would be comparable to the common US suppliers but shipping would be much cheaper because we're in Canada.
> 
> Are you all happy with ordering your stuff from the states or would you like another Canadian distributor?


Yes, I would buy tolex and grill cloth off of you right now.


----------



## jbealsmusic

jbealsmusic said:


> We'll be launching our website by the end of the summer and we're considering selling tolex, grill cloth, and cab hardware; along with offering our custom cab building service. However, we'll only put in the investment to keep hardware in stock if there is a legitimate interest. Base prices would be comparable to the common US suppliers but shipping would be much cheaper because we're in Canada.


I've had a ton of great responses to this idea, but sadly it just isn't feasible for us right now. Even though we can order it at a discount, the shipping kills us and there's no way we can keep the prices low enough to make it worth while for potential customers. Maybe with some growth we'll revisit the idea, but for now it is just not happening.

Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up. 

*EDIT 2016:  Since this post we have grown into Canada's largest, fastest growing, and most diverse parts supplier! Dozens of varieties of tolex and tweed available. Visit our website for details:
Canada's #1 Source For Parts - Next Gen Guitars


----------



## Lincoln

jbealsmusic said:


> I've had a ton of great responses to this idea, but sadly it just isn't feasible for us right now. Even though we can order it at a discount, the shipping kills us and there's no way we can keep the prices low enough to make it worth while for potential customers. Maybe with some growth we'll revisit the idea, but for now it is just not happening.
> 
> Sorry if I got anyone's hopes up.


No problem, thanks for looking into it for us. Anyone who's paid to have tolex shipped up here from the States completely understands what you're saying. Even if you got a large enough discount to cover the required markup, there's no discount on shipping. 

Good luck with your new business, hope everything goes ultra well for you.


----------



## sammyr

I know Ive seen some decent looking hardware (cab corners, handles, etc) at a1 electronic surplus in etobicoke/toronto. No tolex though but almost everything else


----------



## jbealsmusic

Out of curiosity... What are the 4 or 5 most desired types/colors of tolex?


----------



## pattste

jbealsmusic said:


> Out of curiosity... What are the 4 or 5 most desired types/colors of tolex?


Fender Style Tolex:

- Black
- Tweed
- Blonde


Marshall/British Style Tolex:

- Black
- Red
- White


----------



## epis

pattste said:


> Fender Style Tolex:
> 
> - Black
> - Tweed
> - Blonde
> 
> 
> Marshall/British Style Tolex:
> 
> - Black
> - Red
> - White


I do agree 100% :acigar:


----------



## JCM50

I've imported Marshall tolex in the past but its become a lot harder lately because of the new minimum quantities. Marshall is cracking down on the availability of Marshall tolex and grill cloth because of all the clones out there that use the exact cosmetics and logos as the real deal (which is illegal BTW). 

Marshall tolex can be had from your local Marshall dealer. Having the amp to be recovered's serial number helps in getting the stuff. The grill cloth is also available.


----------



## jbealsmusic

pattste said:


> Fender Style Tolex:
> - Black
> - Tweed
> - Blonde
> 
> Marshall/British Style Tolex:
> - Black
> - Red
> - White


Cool! Any pics of which ones you're referring to? Both Marshall and Fender have used a variety of textures on their finishes (Bronco, Elephant, Nubtex, etc.) I'm assuming that by "Tweed" you mean the real stuff, not the vinyl version?


----------



## scoltx

I've used some "Western Tolex" I found at a local Lens Mill store on the 2 Stroke build that I'm working on. It laid down on the cab very much like the "official" snakeskin amp tolex I bought from a US retailer and looks almost identical to the same stuff sold by Mojotone. It was relatively cheap in comparison to importing if you factor shipping costs. A friend of mine built a "Blonde" 5F4 clone using some white vinyl from Lens Mill as well, IIRC he also used some black mesh fabric doubled up for the grill cloth on it. I've seen a bunch of suitable vinyls and "tweed" alternatives at that store. Some great stuff if you are not trying to make exact duplicates of common amp cabs. 

http://scoltxamps.blogspot.ca/2014/10/maggie-two-stroke-style-build-part-2.html

Also this site has some decent vinyls in Canada, I had some small samples sent to me and the Tonneau Cover Levant would make a decent substitute for black tolex.

http://www.outdoorfabricscanada.com/Automotive-Airplane-Vinyl-Fabric_c_14.html


----------



## pattste

jbealsmusic said:


> Cool! Any pics of which ones you're referring to? Both Marshall and Fender have used a variety of textures on their finishes (Bronco, Elephant, Nubtex, etc.) I'm assuming that by "Tweed" you mean the real stuff, not the vinyl version?


I was referring to what's available from Mojotone for example. I'm not sure the exact variety or variant is important considering that there absolutely nothing available locally right now it seems. Unless someone is working on a clone or has a very specific purpose in mind (a pedalboard to match their amp, for instance).

To be honest, I personally don't have the skills to do the work myself so probably wouldn't order. I read that retolexing an amp is a bitch. However, if there was someone local to me doing quality work I would give them my business.

By the way, the Montreal company that I referred to in a previous message in this thread seems to have disappeared.


----------



## jbealsmusic

pattste said:


> I was referring to what's available from Mojotone for example. I'm not sure the exact variety or variant is important considering that there absolutely nothing available locally right now it seems. Unless someone is working on a clone or has a very specific purpose in mind (a pedalboard to match their amp, for instance).


Good to know. I've had a number of conversations with different distributors in the states trying to work out a deal. Even with dealer discounts, after shipping and brokerage I'd have to charge upwards of $25-$30 a yard to make any profit. From the consumer's perspective, it would still be cheaper to order from the states, even after they pay shipping and brokerage.

Now I'm in talks directly with a manufacturer to cut out all the middlemen. Only thing is I have to order in full rolls (50 yards) shipped on pallets ($$$). So, I figure I'll get maybe 2-3 different rolls to see how it goes. Depending on shipping, I might be able to sell for around $22 per yard. Still not great, but at least on par with the US shops after shipping and brokerage. I just want to make sure I get rolls of stuff that people might actually want.

Maybe I'll start a new thread with a poll (though I think I have to post that in the dealer's section as opposed to here.)


----------



## k tone

Standard black tolex and tweed please.


----------



## jbealsmusic

k tone said:


> Standard black tolex and tweed please.


Cool! Bronco Black is already here. Vinyl tweed is on its way.

*EDIT 2016:  Since this post we have grown into Canada's largest, fastest growing, and most diverse parts supplier! Dozens of varieties of tolex and tweed available. Visit our website for details:
Canada's #1 Source For Parts - Next Gen Guitars


----------

